# Fresno?!?!



## chuljin (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd so enjoyed my experience with Amtrak California equipment during The Pilgrimage that I decided I wanted to have another go.

With that in mind, I took a short type 2/3 day trip to Fresno. (Yes, Fresno. Don't sell it too short, it's [even I was surprised] the 6th-most-populous city in California [and first among inland cities]). I'd been there before, of course, for five minutes, at 7am  , but this time decided to stay a while.  It adds to my collection of cities (Oxnard, Irvine, &c.) I've gone to just so I could say I'd been there at least once and as an excuse to ride the train there. 

Originally, I thought I might use this trip to take advantage of the August TOTM Promotion, for which I'd duly registered, but decided $72 was too much for 400 points, when I can get them for as little as $7.20 ($9.60 these days) just by commuting. If the PS is ever TOTM, I'm going to be rolling in points, but I expect I am the principal reason why it never will be.  Instead, I redeemed points (SJ is fortunately a Special Route). The AGRS+ agent I spoke to (because I had to; an AmBus was involved) was a little strange: I found jarring his question 'Where are _we_ going?'.

Anyways, on to the trip. Pictures here.

I actually set three alarms for myself.  This was a trip I could afford to miss, but didn't want the hassle of redepositing points. My AmBus was scheduled to depart GDL at 7:55; I made a point of getting there early so I could see 799 stop (a variation on my daily going-home routine). One of the usual GDL morning railfans, whom I meet every morning waiting for Metrolink, told me (thinking I was there for my usual weekday reason) told me 'you'll be waiting a while, no [southbound] train until 8:25'.

Soon my AmBus appeared, and I boarded:

*Amtrak 5713, GDL to BFD*

_Consist_

_63175 CoachAmerica Thruway Coach (California Livery) __**Seat '5th row right window'*_

Since this originates at SPO and stops at SPD, LBD, and LAX first, I was convinced that I'd wind up with the worst seat. However, there were actually a few pairs of unoccupied seats here and there, and I took one. In contrast to 5811 in May, when my (mostly achieved) goal was to sleep, I stayed wide awake here, and actually enjoyed it. This was the first time I passed through the Grapevine in daylight, and it's actually rather interesting, geographically.

We got to BFD around 9:40, so I had a half an hour or so to reexamine this station in daylight (the other time was at 4am). Soon I boarded:

*Amtrak 713, BFD to FNO*

_Consist_

_2013 F59PHI_

_8201 'San Francisco Bay' California Coach/Baggage __**Seat 3*_

_6465 'Moonstone Beach' Surfliner Coach (California)_

_8814 'Mission Valley' California Café_

_8312 'Mount Inyo' California Cab_

Though it took a little legwork, I found my favorite CA-equipment seat, one of the corners behind glass, this time right behind the loco, facing backwards (which I didn't mind at all). In the large BNSF yards just west of BFD, I noticed one interesting thing: a boxcar whose owner is 'Government of Canada' (?). I found a new favorite snack on the SJs: the Hummus Kit. I recommend this to anyone travelling on the SJs. This is analogous to my famous cheese and crackers on the PS (of which I also got one, of course...on the SJs they differ in having Saltines instead of the PS's Wheatsworths [i'm the kind of epicure that notices such things  ]). We arrived at each of the four stations (WAC, COC, HNF, FNO) early enough for 'fresh air' (though for some reason AmtrakDelays admits to only -1,-2,+1,-4 minutes, respectively). It was mostly an uneventful trip of the kind I think and hope I may make routine.

I'd given myself five hours in Fresno (perhaps a little too much for the carless  ). I started by walking a block or so to Fresno's rather attractive (for modern architecture fans) city hall, then southwest along Mariposa Mall, taking pictures of the various government buildings found therealong, to the Fulton Mall. Fulton Mall is interesting; it has a good emphasis on public art (photos of some of the sculptures are in the album above) which almost makes up for the lack of any compelling shopping. I had lunch at Cafe Corazon on the Mall, which has quite good handmade sandwiches (it didn't occur to me to try the coffee). I explored Fulton Mall a little more, took a gratuitous picture of the Fresno Housing Authority (I work for LA's  ) and watched an inning of a Grizzlies game through the fence at Chukchansi Park.

Thence off to the only specific thing I'd planned, a visit to the Meux House Museum, worth a visit if you like Victorianism. Me, not a bunch, but I was carless in Fresno. They were so unbusy that I got my own private tour. As I said, I'm not really crazy about Victorianism, but I quite enjoyed this. The guide was very knowledgeable and kind.

I then went to the nearby IHOP for dessert  , then back to the station, where I explored a bit and watched a couple BNSF freights go by, until I boarded:

*Amtrak 716, FNO to BFD*

_Consist_

_8313 'Mount Lassen' California Cab __**Seat 23, then 1*_

_8811 'Antelope Valley' California Café_

_8001 'Sacramento River' California Coach_

_8204 'Drakes Bay' California Coach/Baggage_

_157 P42_

Despite having been on the move 5 hours before I boarded, this train was not really packed, though there were no corner seats; I didn't move to seat 1 until WAC. I of course had another of my newly-famous Hummus Kits (and the usual cheese and crackers). It occured to me, at last, to see what was downstairs in the cafe car (primarily because there were no open seats downstairs), and it turns out it's a few tables very similar to those on the PS, in this case mostly used by conductors for their paperwork. Again, an uneventful trip until near the end (about 20 minutes from BFD), when I decided to go have yet a third Hummus Kit for the day (I'm not a pig, per se...this was to be my dinner  ), and the cafe attendant (who'd seemed pretty grumpy the whole trip anyways), seeing me and 2-3 others in line, said 'You're not going to let me sit down, are you, you greedy people?' I'm not sure whether she meant it as a joke, but there was no indication (such as, say, the slightest smile) that she did. Sitting near me, in seat 10, was a lady that was the spitting image of the one who sold me the CS swag at NTD, and later chased me away from the new fake lounge at LAX. I asked her after we got off the train, and it turns out I was mistaken, but the resemblance was uncanny.

We arrived at BFD about 10 minutes early, and I sort of milled around the platform until it was time to board:

*Amtrak 5716, BFD to GDL*

_Consist_

_63180 CoachAmerica Thruway Coach (California Livery) __**Seat '7th row right aisle'*_

In contrast to the morning's, this one was quite packed. I felt rather sorry for the nice guy who offered me the seat next to him, as 5 hours in Fresno's near-100-degree weather had...well, had done to me what hot weather does to people. Except for a brief trip to the restroom around Valencia, I spent the two hours almost motionless, with my elbows pressed tightly against my sides.  This trip was not nearly as enjoyable as the morning's, though climbing the north end of the Grapevine at night is a wondrous sight (to me, anyways).

We arrived at GDL about 9:15, and was about to drive home when I heard a train approaching. I thought it was a slightly late 11, so I stuck around to watch it scream by, something I've not yet experienced, despite living nearby. As it approached, I noticed it was push, and slowing for a stop. Oh, yeah. 796, a train I'd almost forgotten exists, never having been on it. I would have otherwise found it mundane, and gone home anyways, but for an interesting variation from the usual surfliner consist in that it had two business cars instead of one, and one coach car instead of two (CoachCabbage, Coach, CoachCafe, Business, Business, P42). I suppose perhaps there was some large group in business, or indeed a lucky 'upstitution'. 

So there it is. I enjoyed myself, on the whole, but as I told Mr. chuljin, 'Fresno was worth visiting once, but probably not twice.' I probably won't again take a trip with such a low train:bus ratio (this one was approximately 1:1), but will certainly take longer SJ trips that start on the SoCal AmBus (weekends in Sacramento or SF, for example).


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool report on Fresburg, and nice pictures. However, no mention of what appears to be a minor league ballgame (pictures).

You gotta love those fountain globes. I like to try to spin them. One time I was trying to push one faster when a cop walked up. "What are you doing?" "Trying to make it go faster. Wanna help?" He actually liked the idea and hove to. We got that bad boy going, both laughing like maniacs.


----------



## chuljin (Aug 13, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> However, no mention of what appears to be a minor league ballgame (pictures).


But I did: 



chuljin said:


> and watched an inning of a Grizzlies game through the fence at Chukchansi Park.


I was originally going to edit the post to make one correction and add one bit of detail, but then I'd have been accused of cheating  about Whooz' above point. 


There are two buses (read: bus 'train numbers', each of which, I guess, could have more than one bus) to take people from 716 into LA County: 5816, only from BFD to LAX, intended for people connecting with 796, and 5716, which stops at GDL, LAX, and two places each in Long Beach and San Pedro. People going to, but not through, LAX, are put on this latter one. The guy sitting behind me on the bus was one of them. As we exited the 5 at Los Feliz, he began to complain bitterly about the time wasted by the stop, and said 'I bet no one will even get off at Glendale.' I turned around, showed him my ticket stub, and said: 'You lose.' We then shared a hearty uncomfortable laugh.  

The loco on 796 was not a P42 but an F59PHI. I always mix those up (and have never seen a P42 on a Surfliner).


----------

